# Treibball !



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok, who is working on triebball? Anyone? Our trainer just got her certificate and is now teaching it. Me and Jasper love it. Thankfully he has a good nose push for the ball and looks like we will be competing one day! I just need to start on his mat work. He doesn't yet understand to sit on the mat with purely shaping it. I love shaping, and have started only shaping now but goodness it can be hard to start some things up with this method.. but it pays in the end! This will be our first ever sport purely shaped. No lures, no talking, no nothing! 

Don't know what triebball is? Well, it is herding without the sheep, and add in balls!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! I have heard of it, but I never knew what it was!! Very cool! 

Is it just for herding dogs or do other breeds compete in it too?? Obviously they would be the best at that, with those natural herding instincts, but it looks like fun for other dogs to try too!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

That's super cool! I've never heard of that before, but it looks like tons of fun.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Any dog big or small can play! I would reccomend it for any dog to give em a job. This is great for my dog since he can not do competition agility. I just love it!


----------



## nortknee (May 5, 2011)

How come he can't do comp agility?

I love aussies. I just don't know that I could keep up with all that energy!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

He has a partial torn acl possibly. I just don't wanna chance anything. We will do agility and do small jumps still, but we just won't compete.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is frickin' awesome!!! I love that its all done by shaping...shaping rocks and the is best way to teach dogs! 

OT: Love, love, love your new siggy pictures. Jasper is one handsome boy!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW that looks like fun! And I love your new sig pics too, such a charmer!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

That is really cool!!! Thanks for showing us! Are you trying to see if his acl will heal. If not do you plan on doing the surgery?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I've always really wanted to try it. I'm sure my dogs would love it. I saw it a really long time ago mentioned on a UK agility forum but didn't bother looking further into it...It looks really fun, like something Indi would love to do. Let me know how it goes, I'd love to see videos of you and Jasper!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

wow... very cool, I don't think we'll be trying this however... if they have a popping competition we'll enter!!! :biggrin:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i never heard of Treibball before your post.
it sounds like fun and i bet it's fun to watch.
i wouldn't mind doing it myself ( i mean me not the dog).


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, if he needs it ever I will. For now, he is not in pain, or limping. It is only a partial tear so I am not sure.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

We will post videos soon Kelly, and our trainer is having a mini seminar on it in June!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Since your other thread on the balls, I have purchased two horse balls for my aussie, he loves to chase it around I wish I knew how to train him with more ball? Is there a instruction book on this new hearding game?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

The dog must not bite the ball ever, only nose it or push it with their sides or chest. Here are some basics of the game:





You want a pretty hard nose touch before naming it, so you can have your dogs push them from a longer distance. I would start with a little ball, then work to a bigger one.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

This is me and Jasper working today on "push"


----------

